# Blocked



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A Federal judge has blocked the bin laden epa ditch rule....

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/08/judge-blocks-obama-epa-rule-federal-power-grab-over-state-waters/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=55f3c65a50-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-55f3c65a50-296641129


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Smart judge .......................


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

The other thirty seven states need to wise up and take some action to stop the epa from screwing them over...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thorim said:


> The other thirty seven states need to wise up and take some action to stop the epa from screwing them over...


37?? Our illegal, no birth certificate, fascist, muslim, communist, collegiate socially promoted, lying, community planner says we have 54 states.....so that leaves us with 41??

How in the name of higher education can the President of the United States say we have 54 states.....NO ONE makes that kind of a mistake that has a freakin' brain in his head.

I wish ISIS would kidnap him.....and take the head of the epa also.



Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been biting my tongue about meeting "my"congressman this week. I wish I did not. I lost intelligence listening to him. He WAS and IS a politician. Telling us how it is and shouldn't be different than the first time 30 years ago. Really?!? Evolve like everyone else. Unfortunately scum of the earth keep getting elected.

I couldn't bring myself to introduce myself or shake his hand. My hands have got pretty dirty this week, but not dirty enough to turn criminal.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

This election cycle is going to be very interesting. 
I think my original hope was Walker or Cruz.
I now think it's going to be CRUZ. He is mostly in Lockstep with Trump but without the outlandish behavior. Although Trump would be fine with me. 
I'm pretty convinced we'd eliminate these govt over reaches with either of these two as president.


----------

